# Update on Rosie



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Rosie is doing pretty well. They cope with their issues better than we do.
Happy Birthday Rosie.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to hear that Rosie is keeping well  Happy early 13.5 birthday Rosie! arty:
I just had to go back and find a photo of your beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

An early Happy 13.5 to you Miss Rosie. You look great girl and hope you continue to do well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That picture is just flat out gorgeous. Give her a big hug and kiss for me.:smooch:

Didn't she have vestibular syndrome last summer? I think it was her, but my memory is not that great.
I'm glad she is doing well and coping well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good news about Rosie! Rosie, hang in there!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A early Happy Birthday to your beautiful girl. That picture is just gorgeous. It sounds like she is doing wonderful and hopefully she will put some weight on her. I wonder if the satin balls would be good for her. Here is a site with a recipe about it
Recipe for Satin Balls


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rosie... (hugs) What a beautiful baby she is.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody!! I personally think that my Rosie is the most beautiful Golden in the world. I am biased on that, though. 

Thanks for the idea of the satin balls.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy 13.5 Rosie! She's looking lovely and healthy. I always love to hear about the golden Golden birthdays..


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rosie!! You are a beautiful girl!


----------

